# Είμαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας: Πότε είναι υποχρεωτική η εγγραφή μου στο Επιμελητήριο και πότε όχι;



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2011)

Το πρόβλημα είναι δυστυχώς γνωστό σε όσους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες επιχειρούν να κάνουν έναρξη εργασιών ή να θεωρήσουν βιβλία & στοιχεία στη ΔΟΥ: Τους ζητείται βεβαίωση εγγραφής και μη οφειλής στο Επιμελητήριο, ενώ δεν προβλέπεται από κανέναν νόμο η υποχρεωτική εγγραφή τους στο Επιμελητήριο! Κι επειδή είναι ευκολότερο να περάσεις σαράντα καραβάνια καμήλες απ' τη τρύπα μιας βελόνας παρά να πείσεις έναν εφοριακό που 'χει κολλήσει και σου ζητάει ένα συγκεκριμένο δικαιολογητικό που δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά, αποφασίσαμε να παρουσιάσουμε εδώ συγκεντρωμένα όλα τα χαρτιά (νόμοι, ΦΕΚ, διατάξεις, αποφάσεις, εγκύκλιοι κ.ά.) που χρειάζεστε για να στοιχειοθετήσετε την αυτονόητη και νόμιμη τοποθέτησή σας, καθότι σε τούτη τη χώρα το αυτονόητο αποδεικνύεται συχνά αδιανόητο. Τόσο αδιανόητο, που ένας φορέας όπως το Επαγγελματικό Επιμελητήριο Θεσσαλονίκης (ΕΕΘ) κινείται εντελώς αντίθετα από τον νόμο, περιλαμβάνοντας στις κλαδικές ενώσεις - σωματεία αντικειμένου αρμοδιότητάς του λ.χ. τον Σύνδεσμο Επίλεκτων Μεταφραστών - Διερμηνέων Θεσσαλονίκης — ενώ οι μεταφραστές και οι διερμηνείς ρητώς αναφέρεται στον νόμο ότι δεν υπέχουν υποχρέωση εγγραφής σε Επιμελητήριο! Όμοια περίπτωση έχουμε και σε έγγραφο της Κεντρικής Ένωσης Επιμελητηρίων Ελλάδος (ΚΕΕΕ) το οποίο εκφράζει (αντίθετη με τον νόμο, κι ας επικαλείται με λογικό άλμα το ΝΣΚ!) άποψη για την ανάγκη εγγραφής σε Επιμελητήριο των φοροτεχνών αποφοίτων ΤΕΙ — η οποία όμως «άποψη» και ως δεσμευτική επιβάλλεται από την ΚΕΕΕ, και δεν συνάδει με το γράμμα και το πνεύμα τού νόμου...

Κρίνω σκόπιμο σε αυτό το σημείο, και προτού μπούμε στην ουσία τού πράγματος, να επισημάνω ότι εάν σε κάποια σημεία φαίνεται σαν να καταφέρομαι εναντίον των Επιμελητηρίων, δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Εξανίσταμαι για μη σύννομες ή/και αυθαίρετες πρακτικές απ' όπου κι αν αυτές προέρχονται, και λόγω του θέματος κάποιες από αυτές εκπορεύονται από συγκεκριμένα Επιμελητήρια και (δευτερευόντως) ΔΟΥ. Υπογραμμίζω ωστόσο ότι επ' ουδενί δεν εννοώ να γενικεύσω, και μάλιστα επιθυμώ να αναδείξω Επιμελητήρια και στελέχη τους που προσεγγίζουν το ζήτημα πολύ σωστά και συμπαρίστανται σε ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που δικαιούνται απαλλαγή εγγραφής από αυτά. Ειδικότερα μιλώντας, για τη συγγραφή τού παρόντος σημειώματος συνεργάστηκα εξαίρετα με τον Προϊστάμενο του Τμήματος Μητρώου τού Επαγγελματικού Επιμελητηρίου Αθηνών (ΕΕΑ), κο Γιαννακούλια: Πρόκειται για έναν πολύ καλό γνώστη τού θέματος, ο οποίος θα σας στηρίξει και θα σας βοηθήσει σε ό,τι χρειαστείτε για την τεκμηρίωση της μη υποχρέωσής σας σε εγγραφή, εφόσον τούτο προβλέπεται για τη δική σας δραστηριότητα.

Συνεχίζοντας τώρα, ας τα πιάσουμε λοιπόν τα πράγματα από την αρχή: Ο βασικός νόμος που διέπει τη λειτουργία των Επιμελητηρίων είναι ο Ν.2081/1992 (επισυνάπτεται), σύμφωνα με τον οποίο (άρθρο 1 § 1 και 3): (α) Τα Επιμελητήρια είναι υποχρεωτικές, αυτοτελείς και ανεξάρτητες ενώσεις *φυσικών και νομικών προσώπων* *που ασκούν εμπορική δραστηριότητα* σε ορισμένη περιφέρεια, και (β) Μέλη του Επιμελητηρίου είναι υποχρεωτικά τα φυσικά πρόσωπα που έχουν την έδρα *τής εμπορικής τους δραστηριότητας* στην περιφέρεια του Επιμελητηρίου, και τα νομικά πρόσωπα και συνεταιρισμοί *εφόσον έχουν εμπορική ιδιότητα* και έδρα στην περιφέρεια του Επιμελητηρίου. Κατ' αρχάς βλέπουμε ότι ο νόμος ρητώς αναφέρει ότι η εμπορική ιδιότητα ή/και δραστηριότητα αποτελεί το μοναδικό κριτήριο για το εάν είναι υποχρεωτική η εγγραφή ενός φυσικού ή νομικού προσώπου στο Επιμελητήριο — αυτό είναι «το πνεύμα τού Νόμου» στο οποίο θα δείτε να αναφέρονται στη συνέχεια οι εγκύκλιοι και οι αποφάσεις τής Διοίκησης.

Ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος δεν περιλαμβάνει τις κατηγορίες επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας που εξαιρούνται από εγγραφή σε Επιμελητήριο, αλλά για τη διευθέτηση του ζητήματος έχουμε: (α) σχετικές γνωμοδοτήσεις τού ΝΣΚ, (β) το πνεύμα τού συγκεκριμένου Νόμου, που εξαιρεί από την υποχρέωση εγγραφής σε Επιμελητήριο όσους ασκούν ελευθέριο επάγγελμα και δεν υπάγονται σε συγκεκριμένο (άλλο) επιμελητήριο δικαιωματικά εκ του νόμου, και (γ) «το αυτονόητο», όπως αυτολεξεί αναφέρει η σχετική εγκύκλιος. Τα προαναφερθέντα σημεία συγκεντρώθηκαν από τη Διοίκηση σε ένα έγγραφο, την εγκύκλιο Αριθμ. Πρωτ. Κ1-306/16-02-1993/Υπουργείο Εμπορίου/Γενική Δνση/Διεύθυνση Εμπ. Οργανώσεων/Τμήμα Α (επισυνάπτεται σκαναρισμένη), ωστόσο επειδή μπορεί να μην φαίνεται καλά την αντιγράφω εδώ ολόκληρη:


____





ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ_______________________________Αθήνα_____16 - 2 - __1993
ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟΥ
ΓΕΝΙΚΗ Δ/ΝΣΗ______________________________________Αριθμ. Πρωτ.
ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΕΜΠ.ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΕΩΝ__________________________Κ1-306
ΤΜΗΜΑ Α
_________________________________________ΠΡΟΣ: Υπουργείο Οικονομικών
Ταχ. Δ/νση___: Πλ.Κάνιγγος_____________________Δ-νση 15η Βιβλίων και Στοιχείων 
Ταχ.Κώδικας__: 101 81__________________________Τμήμα Α 
Πληροφορίες__: Γ.ΑΛΕΞΙΟΥ_______________________Κ.Σερβίας 10 
Τηλέφωνο_____: 3623593_________________________Αθήνα 101 84 
TELEX________: 216735, 210994
TELEFAX______: 3642542___________________ΚΟΙΝ.:-Κ.Ε.Ε. 
________________________________________________Ακαδημίας 7 
_______________________________________________-Όλα τα Επιμ/ρια
ΘΕΜΑ : Εφαρμογή Διατάξεων
_______Ν.2081/92.

ΣΧΕΤ.: Έγγραφό σας με αριθ.
_______1005879/40/0015/15-1-93.


Σε απάντηση του ανωτέρω σχετικού και σε ό,τι αφορά την αρμοδιότητα του ΥΠΕΜ, σας γνωρίζουμε τα εξής:
1. Η ταξινόμηση των εμπορικών δραστηριοτήτων για την εγγραφή των επιχειρήσεων και επιτηδευματιών στα επιμελητήρια και η κωδικοποίηση των αντιστοίχων δραστηριοτήτων δεν έχει νομοθετηθεί, αλλά γίνεται με βάση τη Στατιστική Ταξινόμηση των Κλάδων Οικονομικής Δραστηριότητας της Εθνικής Στατιστικής Υπηρεσίας της Ελλάδος. Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 3 του Ν.2081/92 _"_ρύθμιση θεσμού Επιμ/ρίων ... _"_, η ταξινόμηση των εμπορικών δραστηριοτήτων των μελών των επιμελητηρίων και η κατάταξη αυτών κατά επιμ/ρια ή κατά τμήματα γίνεται με απόφαση της Διαρκούς Επιτροπής Ταξινόμησης που εδρεύει στο ΕΒΕΑ.
2. Όπως έχει γίνει δεκτό, μετά από σχετικές γνωμοδοτήσεις του Νομικού Συμβουλίου του Κράτους, εξαιρούνται και δεν εγγράφονται στα οικεία επιμελητήρια του Ν.2081/92 (α) Τα φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα που είναι μέλη άλλου Ν.Π.Δ.Δ., (β) Οι υπαγόμενοι σε κάποιο άλλο επιμελητήριο δικαιωματικά εκ του νόμου (ΤΕΕ, Οικονομικό, Ναυτικό, Ξενοδοχειακό, Γεωτεχνικό κλπ) καθώς και τα αντικείμενα των αντίστοιχων καθ' ύλη δραστηριοτήτων, (γ) Οι πλανόδιοι μικροπωλητές, πλανόδιο έμποροι - ως μη έχοντες επαγγελματική στέγη, (δ) Οι γεωργοί γενικότερα (μελισσοτρόφοι, χοιροτρόφοι, πτηνοτόφοι, κτηνοτρόφοι), εκτός αν πωλούν τα προϊόντα της δικής τους παραγωγής, κατόπιν επεξεργασίας ή μεταποίησης, με οργανωμένη επιχείρηση (ΕΠΕ και ΑΕ), (ε) Οι σύνδεσμοι, τα σωματεία, τα ιδρύματα και οι αστικές εταιρείες μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα, εφόσον η ιδιότητα αυτή προκύπτει από το καταστατικό τους.
3. Οι διάφορες κατηγορίες επιτηδευματιών, όπως ακριβώς αναφέρονται στο άρθρο 40 του ΠΔ 129/3-3-1989 _"_Κώδικας Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος_"_ και σύμφωνα με το πνεύμα του Ν.2081/92, δεν εγγράφονται υποχρεωτικά στα οικεία επιμ/ρια και κατά συνέπεια οι αρμόδιες ΔΟΥ θα πρέπει να θεωρούν βιβλία και στοιχεία των επιτηδευματιών αυτών χωρίς την προσκόμιση της σχετικής βεβαίωσης.
Τέλος είναι αυτονόητο ότι ορισμένα άτομα, που παρέχουν εργασία, κυρίως χειρωνακτική, δεν εγγράφονται υποχρεωτικά στα οικεία επιμ/ρια του Ν.2081/92 (εργατοτεχνίτες, οικοδόμοι, καθαρίστριες κλπ).


__________________________________________________Ο Υφυπουργός
__________________________________________________Μ.Λιάπης

ΕΣΩΤ.ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗ
Δ-νση μας Τμήμα Α_'__


Ας δούμε τώρα τα θέματα που θέτει η ανωτέρω εγκύκλιος:

Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο (βλ. άρθρο 3 § 2 του Ν.2081/1992), η ταξινόμηση των εμπορικών δραστηριοτήτων των μελών των Επιμελητηρίων και η κατάταξη αυτών κατά Επιμελητήρια ή κατά Τμήματα Επιμελητηρίων γίνεται με απόφαση της διαρκούς επιτροπής ταξινομήσεως η οποία εδρεύει στο ΕΒΕΑ. Υπάρχει και τριμελής δευτεροβάθμια επιτροπή (απαρτιζόμενη από έναν καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου Εμπορικού Δικαίου και δύο δικηγόρους) που ασχολείται με τις περιπτώσεις αμφισβήτησης της κατάταξης μέλους στο οικείο Επιμελητήριο ή στο οικείο Τμήμα αυτού. Προσέξτε ότι τα Επιμελητήρια* κατατάσσουν εμπορικές δραστηριότητες* — δεν αποφασίζουν για το εάν μια δραστηριότητα συνιστά εμπορική ιδιότητα ή όχι. Είναι δε τουλάχιστον παράδοξο το να γνωμοδοτούν (πρβλ. π.χ. την «άποψη» της ΚΕΕΕ παραπάνω, την οποία κατόπιν ανερυθρίαστα επιβάλλει σε όλους) τα ίδια τα Επιμελητήρια (που έχουν συμφέρον από τη διεύρυνση της βάσης των μελών τους, λόγω των εισπραττόμενων συνδρομών — κι έτσι το ΕΕΘ από τους 284 μεταφραστές που έχει μέλη του (ενώ δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό) εισπράττει κατ' ελάχιστον 284 Χ 35€ = 9.940€ ετησίως) για το εάν μια δραστηριότητα (ιδίως όταν ο νόμος ρητώς ή κατά το πνεύμα του την εξαιρεί) εμπίπτει στη δικαιοδοσία τους — διότι είναι σαν να αποφασίζει ο λύκος τι φαγητό έχει σήμερα, και κατόπιν να το αναγγέλλει και στα πρόβατα (ή σαν να στέλνει ο τσοπάνος-ΔΟΥ τα πρόβατα-επιτηδευματίες στον λύκο-επιμελητήριο για να τον ρωτήσουν τι φαγητό έχει).
Το πάλαι ποτέ Υπουργείο Εμπορίου, ως το πλέον αρμόδιο να γνωρίζει τι συνιστά εμπορική δραστηριότητα και τι όχι (καθότι έτσι οριοθετείται το τι εμπίπτει στην αρμοδιότητά του), παραδέχεται εντούτοις ότι η διάκριση των εμπορικών δραστηριοτήτων δεν είναι νομοθετημένη, και για τον λόγο αυτόν αναφέρει πως χρησιμοποιείται η ΣΤΑΚΟΔ. Η τρέχουσα έκδοση της ΣΤΑΚΟΔ είναι του 2008 (λήψη), ωστόσο τις επεξηγήσεις σχετικά με το τι είναι εμπόριο μπορούμε να τις βρούμε στην έκδοση του 2003, σελ. 116-7 (λήψη). Το πρόβλημα με την προσέγγιση βάσει ΣΤΑΚΟΔ δεν είναι καθόλου επουσιώδες: Όταν εκδόθηκε η συγκεκριμένη εγκύκλιος, σε χρήση βρισκόταν η ΣΤΑΚΟΔ-91. Ακολούθησε μια εκ βάθρων αναμόρφωση με τη ΣΤΑΚΟΔ-03. Και τώρα πάλι άλλαξαν όλοι οι κωδικοί με την ισχύουσα ΣΤΑΚΟΔ-08. Από την άλλη, οι επιτηδευματίες στο Μητρώο των ΔΟΥ δηλώνουν κατά την έναρξη ή μεταβολή δραστηριότητων Κωδικούς Αριθμούς Δραστηριότητας (ΚΑΔ — λήψη), οι οποίοι είχαν μια συγκεκριμένη διαμόρφωση το 1997 η οποία άλλαξε το 2008. Οι αλλαγές ήταν εκτεταμένες (βλ. λ.χ. τι ισχύει για τους μεταφραστές) και το σχετικό στίγμα το δίνει ο ίδιος ο πίνακας αντιστοίχισης νέων με παλιούς ΚΑΔ (λήψη): «Στον πίνακα αυτόν περιέχονται [μόνο] οι ΚΑΔ 1997 που αντιστοιχίζονται αμφιμονοσήμαντα σε έναν ΚΑΔ 2008· δεν περιέχονται οι πολλοί ΚΑΔ 1997 που μετασχηματίζονται σε έναν ή πολλούς ΚΑΔ 2008, [...] ούτε καλύπτονται οι νέες δραστηριότητες της Ονοματολογίας 2008.» Το Υπουργείο Εμπορίου λοιπόν αναφέρει μεν ότι «η ταξινόμηση των εμπορικών δραστηριοτήτων γίνεται με βάση τη ΣΤΑΚΟΔ», αλλά δεν δίνεται πουθενά κάποιος κατάλογος αντιστοίχισης των ΚΑΔ (που είναι στην πραγματικότητα οι κωδικοί που χαρακτηρίζουν τις διάφορες δραστηριότητες για φορολογικούς σκοπούς) με τις επηρεαζόμενες εμπορικές δραστηριότητες (δηλ. αυτές για τις οποίες η εγγραφή στο Επιμελητήριο είναι υποχρεωτική) — διότι τότε τα πράγματα ίσως ήταν απλούστερα. Ωστόσο σήμερα δεν υπάρχει κάποιος πίνακας ώστε με βάση τον ΚΑΔ να διαπιστωθεί (με μη αμφισβητήσιμο τρόπο) αν μια δραστηριότητα είναι εμπορική ή όχι. Ίσως το Υπουργείο Εμπορίου έκανε την προφανή υπόθεση ότι το να οριστεί το τι συνιστά εμπορική δραστηριότητα δεν είναι δα και τόσο περίπλοκο ζήτημα — όμως όπως αποδείχθηκε υπολόγιζε χωρίς τις ΔΟΥ σε ρόλο Πόντιου Πιλάτου και ορισμένα Επιμελητήρια να ωρύονται «άρον άρον έγγραψον αυτόν». Επιπρόσθετα, το μεν Υπουργείο κάνει αναφορά στη ΣΤΑΚΟΔ, αλλά το φορολογικό σύστημα βασίζεται (όπως ήδη είπαμε) στους ΚΑΔ. Και οι επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες έχουν (σχεδόν) όλες κι από έναν ΚΑΔ, αλλά αυτοί οι ΚΑΔ κατά κανόνα είναι πολύ λεπτομερείς σε σχέση με τις αναφορές που γίνονται σε επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες στην κείμενη νομοθεσία — για παράδειγμα ο νόμος αναφέρει τον ψυχολόγο και τον παιδοψυχολόγο (που έχουν από τον δικό τους ΚΑΔ ο καθένας), αλλά υπάρχουν άλλοι τρεις ΚΑΔ για τους ψυχολόγους, για τους οποίους (ΚΑΔ) ένας πολύ κολλημένος με τη λεπτομέρεια μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι δεν καλύπτονται από τη ρητή πρόβλεψη του νόμου. Και στα δικά μας έχουμε τους διορθωτές οι οποίοι, αφότου απομακρύνθηκαν από την ομάδα ΚΑΔ των μεταφραστών, είναι πλέον σε μια κατηγορία όπου δύσκολα μπορούν να αποφύγουν τον χαρακτηρισμό τής δραστηριότητάς τους ως εμπορικής.
Η εγκύκλιος αυτή προβάλλει το πνεύμα τού Ν.2081/1992, το οποίο αναφέρεται ρητώς σε εμπορικές δραστηριότητες, κι επομένως με την τρίτη παράγραφο εξαιρεί συνολικά όλα τα ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα, όπως αυτά αναφέρονται στον ΚΦΕ (άρθρο 40). Ο ΚΦΕ είχε (την εποχή που εκδόθηκε η εν λόγω εγκύκλιος) κωδικοποιηθεί με το Π.Δ. 129/1989 και έχει κατόπιν εκ νέου κωδικοποιηθεί με τον Ν.2238/1994, ο οποίος τη συγκεκριμένη αναφορά την κάνει στο άρθρο 48 § 1 (που κωδικοποιεί τις αρχικές προβλέψεις τού άρθρου 45 § 1 του Ν.Δ.3323/1955 όπως αυτές τροποποιήθηκαν με το άρθρο 10 § 1 του Ν.1828/1989). Η πλήρης αναφορά στα ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα, όπως αυτά ορίζονται σήμερα από τους ισχύοντες νόμους, τη νομολογία και τις αποφάσεις τής Διοίκησης, γίνεται στην § 3.α τού σημειώματός μας με τίτλο «Είμαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας: Τι δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών εκδίδω, πότε το κόβω, πώς το συμπληρώνω, πότε υπάρχει παρακράτηση φόρου;», αλλά επισυνάπτω το απόσπασμα του Ν.2238/1994 κι εδώ (ωστόσο από αυτό λείπουν οι σχετικές αποφάσεις τής Διοίκησης) για να μπορείτε να το εκτυπώσετε εύκολα (λήψη). Σε αυτό το σημείο είναι πολύ σημαντικό το να αντιληφθείτε (διαβάστε το προαναφερθέν εδάφιο στο άλλο νήμα, όπου και ο σχετικός σχολιασμός) ότι ο όρος «ελευθέρος επαγγελματίας» και ο όρος «επιτηδευματίας» δεν ταυτίζονται. Και ο έμπορος (ο οποίος υποχρεούται, όπως είδαμε, να γραφτεί στο Επιμελητήριο) και ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας είναι επιτηδευματίες, αλλά κατά κανόνα ένας ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας δεν ασκεί εμπορική δραστηριότητα διότι τα ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα χαρακτηρίζονται κυρίως από το πνευματικό και καλλιτεχνικό στοιχείο τους — και όχι από την εμπορία.
Παρότι την εποχή που εκδόθηκε η συγκεκριμένη εγκύκλιος υπήρχε ήδη η Στατιστική Ταξινόμηση των Επαγγελμάτων (ΣΤΕΠ-92), η οποία βρίσκεται σε ισχύ ακόμη και σήμερα (λήψη), το Υπουργείο Εμπορίου δεν βάσισε σε αυτήν τον διαχωρισμό των επαγγελμάτων σε εμπορικής υφής και μη. Συμβουλευόμενοι τη ΣΤΕΠ διαπιστώνουμε ότι σε αυτήν τα κατά νόμον ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα δεν περιλαμβάνονται όλα τους στην ίδια ομάδα, εντούτοις αμέσως ξεχωρίζει η Μεγάλη Ομάδα 2 «Πρόσωπα που ασκούν επιστημονικά, καλλιτεχνικά και συναφή επαγγέλματα» διότι αυτή η κατηγορία είναι ξεκάθαρο (με βάση τις εκ του νόμου προβλέψεις που προαναφέραμε) πως απαρτίζεται από ελευθέρια και μη-εμπορικά επαγγέλματα, και περιλαμβάνει και τα αντικείμενα ενασχόλησης που μας απασχολούν κατά κύριο λόγο στη Λεξιλογία (γλωσσολόγοι, μεταφραστές, διερμηνείς, λεξικογράφοι, βιβλιοθηκονόμοι κλπ). Προσέξτε λοιπόν πόσο πιο ξεκάθαρα είναι ταξινομημένες στη ΣΤΕΠ οι δραστηριότητες, πηγαίνοντας ενδεικτικά στην κατηγορία 27 «Πρόσωπα που ασκούν επιστημονικά, καλλιτεχνικά και συναφή επαγγέλματα μ.α.κ.», στη σελ. 49 κ.ε.: Θα δείτε ότι τα επαγγέλματα περιγράφονται και ομαδοποιούνται με τρόπο λογικό, ότι παρατίθενται επεξηγηματικά σχόλια, και ότι είναι εύκολο τα πρωτοεμφανιζόμενα επαγγέλματα (για τα οποία δεν υπάρχει ρητή πρόβλεψη στη ΣΤΕΠ-92) να εντάσσονται στην κατάλληλη κατηγορία, ακολουθώντας τα ίδια λογικά κριτήρια. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η χρήση τής ΣΤΕΠ θα βοηθούσε στον ευχερέστερο, δικαιότερο και πλέον αμερόληπτο τρόπο ομαδοποίησης των δραστηριοτήτων σε εμπορικές και μη (ωστόσο και πάλι μια λίστα αντιστοίχισης μεταξύ ΣΤΕΠ και ΚΑΔ / ΣΤΑΚΟΔ θα ήταν ανεκτίμητη).
Εδώ τελειώνει το πρώτο μέρος αυτής της σειράς άρθρων. Στο δεύτερο μέρος θα ασχοληθούμε, μεταξύ άλλων, με ΠΟΛ που έχουν εκδοθεί διευκρινιστικά για το θέμα, καθώς και με τη γνωμοδότηση 774/1999 ΝΣΚ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2019)

*ΕΠΙΚΑΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ*

Α. Κάθε φυσικό και νομικό πρόσωπο με υποχρέωση εγγραφής στο ΓΕΜΗ υποχρεούται να είναι και μέλος Επιμελητηρίου (παρ. 1 άρ. 64 Ν. 4497/2017).
Β. Δεν υπάρχει υποχρεωτική συνδρομή στο Επιμελητήριο (παρ. 7 άρ. 75 Ν. 4497/2017).
Γ. Δεν υπάρχουν αναδρομικές συνδρομές στο Επιμελητήριο (εδάφ. α παρ. 1 άρ. 75 Ν. 4497/2017).

Οπότε, για όποιον αναρωτιέται:
i. Εάν δεν έχεις υποχρέωση εγγραφής στο ΓΕΜΗ (αυτό θα σου το πει το ίδιο το ΓΕΜΗ βάσει των ΚΑΔ σου· εάν έχεις ΚΑΔ εμπορίου είναι οπωσδήποτε υποχρεωτική η εγγραφή στο ΓΕΜΗ), τότε για σένα το Επιμελητήριο είναι προαιρετικό.
ii. Ακόμη κι αν γραφείς στο Επιμελητήριο, δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση να καταβάλλεις συνδρομή.
iii. Ακόμη κι αν έπρεπε να έχεις εγγραφεί από παλιότερα στο Επιμελητήριο και πας και γραφτείς τώρα, δεν καταβάλλεις καμία συνδρομή για παρελθόντα έτη.


----------

